# Confused about wind and waves



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm looking at the forecast and for today it says winds 10-20 and waves 3 - 5 ft. For tomorrow it says winds 5-15 (not much different) and waves 0 - 1 ft. That doesn't seem to add up to me.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Wind direction.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

N wind or S wind = big waves they come up or down the lake wide open with nothing to stop them. West, big if the wind is blowing and East usually pretty calm within 3 miles of shore.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

as others have said, it is all wind direction. The longer the distance the wind can travel on open water, the larger the waves will be. Generally, a NW wind will have large waves for me in Ludington, but due north will not close to shore because the point blocks them. Straight west can't produce as large of waves because it isn't that far of a shot straight across the lake. East winds give us a smaller chop in michigan, but big waves in Wisc. When you read a wind report, picture the lake and how far it would be to get to land heading straight into the wind. The longer that distance, the rougher it will be.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

That makes sense. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Muskegon Lake had an east wind and the Big Lake had a north wind, right down the shore. NE was the forcast going to east later. Whitecaps everywhere. FYI...Snug Harbor Bait and Tackle is closd weekdays and open weekends. Prolly until the construction i done.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Lots of factors to consider when it comes to wind and waves. Here's a few more.

Air temp vs. water temp. Early in the year when the water is cold it takes more wind to build waves, especially if it is a warm wind, S or SW. You can have a 20mph warm SW wind in mid May and only have 1 footers. The reverse happens in August. The water is warm. Then when you get those late summer cold fronts come through, all it takes is a 10 - 15 mph NW wind and you have 3 -4 footers.

Another early season (pre mid June) phenomenon is that when the lake is cold and you get a bright sunny day, the land warms up before the water. This creates a wind moving from over the land to the lake (East wind on this side of the lake). I've seen this do a couple different things. Take a 10 mph East wind over land and enhance it to a 20 mph East wind over the lake. Those days that you thought were going to be fishable and you find out that past 80 fow it was too rough. I've also seen it take a 10 - 15 mph forecasted W wind and make it nearly flat calm on the lake. Then when you head back to the launch you find out that on shore it is blowing 15 mph from the West.

Lake Michigan does some real strange things when it comes to wind and how that wind effects the waves. There is lots to learn. . . and right when you think you have it figured out you break through the pier heads and realize you were dead wrong this time and you might as well head in and go to breakfast.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

where can i find the wind and wave report for around st joe. thanks guys


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

water and air temp's have a lot to do with it ,warm air and cold water don't mix as much as when they are close to the same temp.Bud I guess


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

wildlife chaser said:


> where can i find the wind and wave report for around st joe. thanks guys


This is what I've been using.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=grr&product=nsh&issuedby=grr


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

Scott K said:


> I'm looking at the forecast and for today it says winds 10-20 and waves 3 - 5 ft. For tomorrow it says winds 5-15 (not much different) and waves 0 - 1 ft. That doesn't seem to add up to me.


:coolgleam There are three main factors in wave generation: wind velocity, duration (the length of time the wind blows over the same area), and fetch (the size of the area the wind is blowing over). Stating the direction the wind is coming from is only a local indicator of the fetch (Example: A west wind of 20 mph, for a duration of four hours, on Lake Michigan, will produce larger waves at Muskgegon, than the same west wind at Alpena. Other factors affecting waves height include the bathymetry (bottom contours of the lake or seabed). Waves tend to be more powerful in deeper, open water than that where the bottom slopes up gently to the shore. These gentle slopes have a tendency to rob the wave of its energy.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

if the wind changes direction it can knock down waves . specialy if the wind has been in the same direction for some time, building waves.


Scott K said:


> I'm looking at the forecast and for today it says winds 10-20 and waves 3 - 5 ft. For tomorrow it says winds 5-15 (not much different) and waves 0 - 1 ft. That doesn't seem to add up to me.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there any place to get a wave forecast for Lake Michigan for the next week? Everything I see only shows today and tomorrow.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

Scott K said:


> Is there any place to get a wave forecast for Lake Michigan for the next week? Everything I see only shows today and tomorrow.


:coolgleam Try here: http://www.windguru.cz/int/index.php?sc=52930 This forecast can change five times in five days, though.


----------

